
NDA upheld in 'sexual harassment' / #MeToo test case in UK - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45964165
======
lifeisstillgood
This is likely to turn into a UK test case for NDAs in sexual harassment cases
... one to watch

